# 2012 k.i.s.s.



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

2012 K.I.S.S. OUTING
(&#8220;Keep it simple Steelhead&#8221


It&#8217;s will soon be that time of year again when the steelhead begin to stage, and anglers both young and old head out to begin their steelhead season. Join us for a morning of fishing, and hopefully some catching.

The main purpose for this gathering is to get those experienced and non-experienced steelheaders together to enjoy a day at the water and hopefully learn a thing or two about chromers!!!

This outing will be very simple. If some of you wish to meet for breakfast before fishing, that&#8217;s GREAT!! This is a come when you please and leave when you please event.

This event will evolve over the next month or so, and further details will be posted once they become available. Please PM me with any feedback and ideas. 

Looking forward to the event.

KSUFLASH.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

do it. it's a good thing.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Ready to slay steels


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

where did u have it last?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

It has been at Fairport Long wall in the past.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

KSUFLASH said:


> It has been at Fairport Long wall in the past.


what month usualy oct?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

KSUFLASH said:


> It has been at Fairport Long wall in the past.


Hey Ben if u have it at the long wall Ill put the word out at harbor bait...


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

K.I.S.S has been in October in past years. In keeping with the tradition it would probably be best to keep it at Fairport. The long wall is the typical spot we gathered. The short wall is also a possibility in case there were some anglers that could not make the trek on the rocks out to the light house.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Where is fairport long wall located?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/archive/index.php/t-149279.html

Park at Headlands Beach State Park. Walk out on the long wall. Cement pad at the light house is a nice flat surface to fish from and has enough room for alot of anglers.


----------



## Phoenix2112 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds like fun, I'm in


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Back in 2004 is when this all started. I can't really say this is an annual event, but we have held a few of these over the years. When Lake Erie has cooperated wave wise, this has been a fun time.

For me this has been a way to kick off the steelhead season. Typically, our streams are low and clear around this early October time frame, not much of a push of fish yet but anglers have the itch badly. Steelhead start stacking around the mouths of the rivers and it is common to start casting spoons or jig/maggot combos off the piers and break walls.

Headlands Beach/Fairport has been the gathering spot due to the good parking and plenty of space for anglers to stretch out, mingle, and maybe catch a fish or two. The long wall is the common spot for anglers because you can walk the boulders out to the light house and then get onto the concrete pad. Once on the concrete pad, there is a ton of space for anglers. The trek out the breakwall isn't bad.

I was thinking of trying to shoot for Saturday, October 13th. What do you think?


----------



## Phoenix2112 (Nov 9, 2011)

Provided I don't have work on October 13th, I'll be there.

Reading from your post this event sounds like a social outing and not a competition, right? Just curious, either way sound fun


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Social yes.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Provided I have off work, I'd be down to do something like this! I know a buddy or two of mine would come long too, we are all still trying to figure these fish out and have never fished for them at the lake


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Love the idea, I should be able to make it.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds good. When we get closer, mother nature will let us know what is up.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I heard a rumor that someone private purchased the lighthouse at the long wall. Has anyone heard this?


----------



## Phoenix2112 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes I have heard this as well, although I have no solid details other than pier gossip.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I will see if I can dig into the rumors. The plan was to fish the long wall including the lighthouse concrete pad. I just want to make sure we can still fish the concrete pad.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Phoenix2112 (Nov 9, 2011)

I fish there a few times a month with no issues. There have been people working on the interior of the lighthouse. as of this week people are fishing there with no problems. But like anything in life, things change in the blink of an eye! It would be really sad if there was a ban on fishing the light house.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info Nikki. I as well hope the concrete pad is available to anglers. It is a great spot to allow anglers to mingle as we all cast spoons and drown some jig/maggots.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

October 13th is quickly approaching. I will be there,will you? I will be on the long wall at first light. Who's in?

Cya on the water! Lets hope for little to no waves and lots of chrome!

-KSU


----------



## Phoenix2112 (Nov 9, 2011)

I should be there! What time are you planning on arriving? Are you fishing the wall or going out to the lighthouse?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I plan on being at the Headlands Beach parking area a bit before daylight. I will walk to the lighthouse waves permitting.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

5 days and counting...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

ksuflash said:


> october 13th is quickly approaching. I will be there,will you? I will be on the long wall at first light. Who's in?
> 
> Cya on the water! Lets hope for little to no waves and lots of chrome!
> 
> -ksu


a little chop never killed nobody:d but its good conditions for lake erie jig n maggot fishin:g:g:g:d


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Was out there the weekend before last, and they had the concrete loaded with huge concrete blocks... The whole pad. There's still area to fish, but mostly just little nooks between the blocks! Don't know if they're gone now or not, just a heads up!


----------

